# One goat bullying the other.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So I only have 2 goats. Both are does about a year old. One Nubian/Nigerian and one Boer/Spanish. Both horned. Eliza, the Nubian X, is a terrible bully at feeding time. Usually she head butts Anabelle, the Boer X, and she moves and let's her eat. Sometimes, like today, it gets ugly. Annie tries to fight back and they butt heads. It always ends with Eliza winning and usually Anabelle getting hit pretty hard in the side. She always uses her forehead, never her (very sharp) horns but it scares me. Especially now that they may both be (very early) bred. So my questions. What to do. I don't want to get rid of Eliza if I don't have to and she is wonderful with people, even my 6 y/o. They are best buddies except at feeding time. Seeing them snuggle and play. ..you know that really love each other. Would adding a third doe help? Or would it make matters worse? I plan to put tennis balls on the sharp tips of Eliza's horns to prevent major injury to Anabelle but she still might make her miscarry (or worse). Any advice would be appreciated as I love them both dearly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is only at feeding time, then I would chain them to the wall to eat. For hay offer at least 3 places for them to eat hay.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Hey, that's a great idea. Thank you! I will try that. I am pretty sure that's the only time. ..I have never seen her do anything even slightly hateful except when I first put out their fresh food.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes separate at feeding time my goats do that then too plus separating them gets them to eat what they need


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> Yes separate at feeding time my goats do that then too plus separating them gets them to eat what they need


I am glad to know she's not the only one that turns into a meanie at feeding time. And I guess I know why. Where I bought her, she was the lowest goat on the totem pole. She got head butted out of the food by about 20+ goats daily. I guess she was happy to move in with one way too polite little goat and took advantage of the situation.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes! They definitely love their food!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's for sure! And I thought my kids were pigs. These goats put them to shame! Lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh just wait till you have a pregnant doe I'm telling you you've never seen a pig till you've fed a pregnant doe!!! I also have a doe that snorts when she eats lol!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Anabelle snorts! It's too funny. I figured maybe she's trying to rush before Eliza says she's had enough! I almost wondered if Anabelle fighting back was a sign she is actually bred? I know feeling like I was starving was my first clue with all my pregnancies and VERY early.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I honestly believe that goats, at least MY goats lose their ever loving minds at feeding time! I've walked through a herd of horses with a feed bucket and they have better manners then goats.
They act like this is their first and last meal on earth! I am trying to design a fence feeder, but I need to figure out how to keep everyone separated. The alpha ones literally suck up the feed, then run from one bowl to the next running everyone else off. It's frustrating, and like to OP says worrisome, even though my goats are disbudded (except 1) they can still pack a wallop on each other.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I love how you describe it, Madgoat, because that sounds so like how she acts. If she wasn't chubby I might be afraid she was starving to death! Anyone else seeing how she behaves would swear I never feed them. Lol And yes, I would imagine they don't need horns. I don't think I have ever felt anything quite so hard as a goat forehead! It's crazy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hook up every goat to a feed station.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I feed in families. Each go to their pen. I shut the gates. Then dump the hay over. So 5 different feed areas. 
The babies go to a communal pen later at night, where they get grain mixture, while moms get some rest.


----------

